# Replace Honeywell triple aquastat 8024 with L7224U?



## emmalceck (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All, the triple aquastat went out on my old boiler and after being  quoted $950 to have it replaced, I've decided to try replacing it  myself. The problem is that I'm not certain what replacement part would  be compatible. The model number of my honeywell triple aquastat is  L8024A, but it seems that this model is discontinued since it isn't  readily available. So my question is whether or not the honeywell L7224U  universal aquastat would be an appropriate replacement part for an 8024  series? Any insight from someone in the know would be extremely helpful  since honeywell customer service simply referred me to my contractor.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 2, 2013)

This should be helpful.  http://keithspecialty.com/k/67-158.htm


----------



## emmalceck (Oct 4, 2013)

nealtw, thanks so much for this link; it's exactly what I was looking for. I'm going to order the part and I'll let everyone know how the installation goes...


----------

